
Workshop on the Psychological Reality of Lisp (1981) - kazinator
http://www.pgc.com/pgc/home-stuff/papers-archive/think-w-diag/psych-rea-lisp.html
======
Pseudothink
"MARTIN HAMMOND, a speech therapist from New York, spoke for half an hour on
the `The psychological ontogeny of sibilant speech impediments' before anyone
realized that he was talking about the psychological reality of a different
type of lisp; whereupon he was removed from the workshop by the security
guards."

~~~
zaarn
Probably one of the rare instances of a real-life joke/pun happening without
any of the involved realizing it's happening until it's over.

~~~
finolex1
Uh, not sure if you're being serious, but this article is satire/parody.

~~~
zaarn
Huh, didn't quite realize that...

------
dctoedt
FTA: "The social program was just as successful as the rest of the workshop.
Instead of the usual boring conference banquet, Schank organized a game of
touch football (Home v. Visitors), which the Yale team won 14-9."

------
coldtea
Was that held on March, as it says, or April 1st?

